# A Bellyful of Laughs 'This is hilarious!' Fun poetry for adults



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.48*

Life getting you down?

Cheer yourself up with this collection of endorphin-inducing, some may say, 'hilarious' poetry. Some may not.

Yes, step aside, Pam Ayres. There's a new kid on the block . . .​
Warning: those with a weak heart should refrain from indulging in such frivolity.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*This is not one of the poems from the book, but it will give you a taste of my sense of humour:*

Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet - she'd walked for miles and miles
But she couldn't rest there on that lumpy old chair as it badly affected her piles.

*I tend to leave a trail of such rhymes on my Facebook page. If you do visit, please would you 'like' before leaving?

Thanks a million.*

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Helen-Laycock-Author/263598357033724


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Helen,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
A Bellyful of Laughs $1.48

A Bellyful of Laughs 95p

*~A book of humorous poetry for adults~*​
*5* REVIEW:*

*'This is hilarious! The writer has a wicked sense of humour which flows through the text! What a hoot! I loved it!!'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A Bellyful of Laughs *95p*
A Bellyful of Laughs *$1.44*

*5* 'This is hilarious! The writer has a wicked sense of humour which flows through the text! What a hoot! I loved it!!'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A Bellyful of Laughs 95p
A Bellyful of Laughs $1.44

*Packed full of poetry to tickle your taste buds. *


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Humpty Dumpty went to Crete,
Tripped on a drain and fried in the street.
*​
That's not one of the poems in A Bellyful of Laughs, but it gives you an idea...

​
*95p or $1.44*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A Bellyful of Laughs*

There was an old woman who lived in a shoe...
The Odour Eater ate her too.​
*Enjoy...*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Poetry for grown-ups, not tall children*​
*Humpty Dumpty went to Crete,
Tripped on a drain and fried in the street.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Humpty Dumpty's jacket was soiled
He fell in the twin-tub and now is hard-boiled.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
​
*A Bellyful of Laughs*​
*95p or $1.41*

*Little Miss Muffet sat on a tuffet - she'd walked for miles and miles
But she couldn't rest there on that lumpy old chair as it badly affected her piles.*​
                 ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*I write a lot of poetry - much of it serious, but I like to put together funny stuff, too.*

*Here are some of my successes:*

•	1st prize in the David St John Thomas Writing Awards for Novice Poetry (Under 55), May 2006
•	Shortlisted for Moon Poetry, Writing Magazine, January 2008
•	Shortlisted for Humorous Poetry, Writing Magazine, August 2009
•	Shortlisted for Last Line Poetry, Writers' News, August 2009
•	Shortlisted for Street Life Poetry, Writing Magazine, September 2009
•	Shortlisted for Generation Gap Poetry, Writers' News, February 2011
•	Shortlisted for Humour Verse Competition, Flash 500, July 2011
•	Shortlisted for Humorous Poetry , Writing Magazine, October 2011
•	Longlisted for Humour Verse Competition, Flash 500, July 2012
•	Shortlisted for Horror Poetry Competition, Writing Magazine, October 2012 
•	Runner up in Songs of Angels Competition, Thynks Publications, June 2013
•	Shortlisted for Shadows Poetry Competition, Writers' News, August 2013
•	Shortlisted, plus Honourable Mention for Humour Verse Competition, Flash 500, July 2013

*A Bellyful of Laughs* is a collection of humorous poetry for adults, priced at a mere 95p/$1.41

               ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Aunty Lou had a facial affliction
But it never affected her diction
She'd just sit in her chair
And knit her chin hair
Which frazzled because of the friction.*​
A Bellyful of Laughs​
_Better than a bellyful of chocolate..._​
​
*95p/$1.41*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Young Mac with a soft Scottish lilt
Stored shortbread just under his kilt
His actions were brash
For the crumbs caused a rash
Now he walks with a most pronounced tilt 
*​
*If you enjoyed that, you may well enjoy this:*​
​
*A Bellyful of Laughs*

*95p or £1.48*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.48*

*A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*

*~A book of humorous poetry for adults~*​
*5* REVIEW:*

*'This is hilarious! The writer has a wicked sense of humour which flows through the text! What a hoot! I loved it!!'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*Henrietta the hen, not astute,
Squawked raucously from the coop chute.
One early spring morning
Cap'n Birdseye came calling
-She's now in the freezer en croute.
*​
Poetry
•	1st prize in the David St John Thomas Writing Awards for Novice Poetry (Under 55), May 2006
•	Shortlisted for Moon Poetry, Writing Magazine, January 2008
•	Shortlisted for Humorous Poetry, Writing Magazine, August 2009
•	Shortlisted for Last Line Poetry, Writers' News, August 2009
•	Shortlisted for Street Life Poetry, Writing Magazine, September 2009
•	Shortlisted for Generation Gap Poetry, Writers' News, February 2011
•	Shortlisted for Humour Verse Competition, Flash 500, July 2011
•	Shortlisted for Humorous Poetry , Writing Magazine, October 2011
•	Longlisted for Humour Verse Competition, Flash 500, July 2012
•	Shortlisted for Horror Poetry Competition, Writing Magazine, October 2012 
•	Runner up in Songs of Angels Competition, Thynks Publications, June 2013
•	Shortlisted for Shadows Poetry Competition, Writers' News, August 2013
•	Shortlisted, plus Honourable Mention for Humour Verse Competition, Flash 500, July 2013
•	1st place in "The Aspiring Writers Poetry Competition" yearly anthology, August 2013 with Ready, Steady, Go!
•	Shortlisted for Poetry for Children Competition, Writers' News, November 2013


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.48*

*Humpty Dumpty fell in the brambles,
Humpty Dumpty's lying there scrambled.*​
Life getting you down?

Cheer yourself up with this collection of endorphin-inducing, some may say, 'hilarious' poetry. Some may not.

Yes, step aside, Pam Ayres. There's a new kid on the block . . .​
Warning: those with a weak heart should refrain from indulging in such frivolity.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Mary had a little lamb covered in mint sauce
The Lone Ranger is greedier and is spit-roasting his horse.*​


*A Bellyful of Laughs*​
*95p or £1.48*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A toothless old codger called Cyril
Had new dentures fresh from The Wirral.
They rattled and clicked
As he prattled and licked -
Out they popped and were nicked by a squirrel​
Try  *A Bellyful of Laughs* *96p* for similar poetry. It's not at all fattening ...despite the title.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.48*

*Life getting you down?

Cheer yourself up with this collection of endorphin-inducing, some may say, 'hilarious' poetry. Some may not.

Yes, step aside, Pam Ayres. There's a new kid on the block . . .*​
*Warning: those with a weak heart should refrain from indulging in such frivolity.*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Helen Laycock said:


> *A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*
> *A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.48*
> 
> _'How cheap_?' I hear you ask.​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Who remembers Pam Ayres?

I do.

In fact, she now has a book of funny poetry in the best sellers list.

But mine's a LOT cheaper - and just as good.

Sorry, Pam.* ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*Current Amazon Ranking:*

*#26 in Books > Humour > Limericks*​
         ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.51*

*A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*

*~A book of humorous poetry for adults~*​
*5* REVIEW:*

*'This is hilarious! The writer has a wicked sense of humour which flows through the text! What a hoot! I loved it!!'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

*A lot healthier for you than a bellyful of chocolate!*

*Consider* *A Bellyful of Laughs* *medicinal - tonic for the soul...* ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

A writer that wanted to witter
Signed herself up to Twitter
The character limit
Forced her to trim it
Cut off in its prime was her liter . . .​
You can follow me there @helen_laycock


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*A Bellyful of Laughs*

​
                  ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
A Bellyful of Laughs $1.57

A Bellyful of Laughs 95p

*~A book of humorous poetry for adults~*​
*5* REVIEW:*

*'This is hilarious! The writer has a wicked sense of humour which flows through the text! What a hoot! I loved it!!'*


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​
*I stand on my soap box and shout from afar,
'Where are you readers of rhyme?'
My review box is lacking -
I could do with some backing:
A pound or a dollar's no crime.

If you've found that a smile rarely graces your face,
Then it's time to attend to your look.
You hardly need think -
Just click on the link
And you've got yourself laughs in a book.*​
*[size=16pt]A Bellyful of Laughs 95p*​http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AP6USU6/?tag=kb1-21
*A Bellyful of Laughs $1.57*​
         ​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Time to fill up again...​
​
*Still 95p*​


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, folks -  is a giveaway at 95p / $1.59


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

​


  ​
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *95p*
*A Bellyful of Laughs* *$1.48*

Life getting you down?

Cheer yourself up with this collection of endorphin-inducing, some may say, 'hilarious' poetry. Some may not.

Yes, step aside, Pam Ayres. There's a new kid on the block . . .​
Warning: those with a weak heart should refrain from indulging in such frivolity.​
  ​


----------

